# Case 970 interior



## Braaaap (Oct 20, 2015)

Does anyone have a picture of a cab kit installed for this tractor? I’m thinking about ordering one from fehr but I would like to see a picture of what it will look like. Thanks


----------



## farmersamm (Nov 2, 2017)

Pics off the internet, believe it's an 870 with Fehr kit.


----------



## Braaaap (Oct 20, 2015)

Thanks


----------

